# Roast beef and yorkshire pudding?



## teamabby (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone know where you can get some in Melb area?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding may be of interest but where it says Toad in a Hole, don't get a Cane Toad from Queensland!
But google up Melbourne Yorkshire Pudding and you'll get plenty to look at.
Most older style pubs are usually good for roast beef on the menu but not all may have the Ypudding but ones in South Melbourne or Port Melbourne may be worth a try.


----------



## bendickson8990 (Oct 27, 2010)

How sad to know that not all families in Australia have had Yorshire pudding. Traditional families make this as an entree to the main course but right now it is serve together with meat and veggies. And each family has its own secret of preparing this lifes simple joys but the method and the secrets is not really that important, its just the same. 
I'm so excited for Sunday to come for me to enjoy moms roast beef and yorkshire pudding.


----------

